# Standalone EMS



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i was wondering who preferred what for a standalone engine management system. i dont really want to get into the JWT reprogrammed thing because you need to reprogram it for every part you put on your ride. any info anyone can give me on this would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i personally prefer the APEXi Power FC


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that is a good system, however it is not available for the KA24DE. it's only available for j-spec engines.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

I run a microtech mtx8 system.
for details got to: www.microtechefi.com


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

do you mean ltx8? cuz i cant find an mtx8 system. either way, how do you like it and how easy is it to program it?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wuts a standalone engine manegement anwyas?
is it the same as a standalone fueld management?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

The Ltx8 is the newest version of the MT8. I have just gotten mine back from micrtoech with the latest upgrade which now makes it the same as the ltx8. They are easy to tune and run go HP. they are mainly used by rotors here but that is because no one knows how to tune something that they dont sell.

But the best around my area that can tune them are Chiptorque. The good thing about the microtech si taht you can install them yourself and drive it to the local shop to get tuned. as they come with maps to get the car running.

I personally love the Microtech better than the halteck and other options. that is cause i jsut got it back and it has way better fuel economy and better cleaner HP


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Wolf 3d version 4 all the way.
Mate of mine installed one to his s14 sr20det and went from 200 hp at the wheels to 260 at the wheels.
Map sensor, rotational idle, antilag, pin code immobilization 125 rpm resoultion boost control... yummy


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *i was wondering who preferred what for a standalone engine management system. i dont really want to get into the JWT reprogrammed thing because you need to reprogram it for every part you put on your ride. any info anyone can give me on this would be greatly appreciated. thanks. *


Why would you have to reprogram for each mod? Unless you are upgrading the MAF or injectors, the system is adaptive. of course you can extract some additional HP with tuning, but for the most part, as long as you are running the motor within the limits of the fuel system and MAF, the ECU will compensate to a large degree. Not saying to choose JWT over a standalone, but I wouldn't rule it out because you think you need a retune for each mod.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Standalone EMS*



C-Kwik said:


> *Why would you have to reprogram for each mod? Unless you are upgrading the MAF or injectors, the system is adaptive. of course you can extract some additional HP with tuning, but for the most part, as long as you are running the motor within the limits of the fuel system and MAF, the ECU will compensate to a large degree. Not saying to choose JWT over a standalone, but I wouldn't rule it out because you think you need a retune for each mod. *


Thats a very good point. However there is a point in modification where the air flow meter gets maxed out. Usually this is when you add a larger turbo. This is the point where you either choose the z32 afm with a ecu remap or going to a map sensor and aftermarket ecu.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

how difficult is it to swap to a map sensor? and are there any pros and cons to switching? i plan on running an EMS, and i'll be doing most of the tuning myself as there are no shops even close to here.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *how difficult is it to swap to a map sensor? and are there any pros and cons to switching? i plan on running an EMS, and i'll be doing most of the tuning myself as there are no shops even close to here. *


Its best to tune a map sensor on a dyno. 
If there are no tuning shops around then it might be best to go with a z32 afm and buy a pre-programmed rom.


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, I know of no systems other than standalone systems that would allow you to use a MAP sensor. The Greddy E-manage allows use of a MAP sensor(pressure sensor) to supplement the MAF if you max it out. I don't think it would work in vacuum though, so you would not be able to utilize it as a full functioning MAP sensor.

MAP sensors have an advantage that they don't become a restriction like some MAF's do. But MAP sensors aren't as adaptive to mods.


----------

